# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Maria G. [Rolita, Cupria, Seawheel Rhine]

## Apostolos

Το Μαρία Τζ του Γιαννάτου, ναυλωμένο στην Sea Star για ταξίδια Κύπρο & Ισραήλ! 
MARIA G.JPG

----------


## JASON12345

Παιδιά Maria G δεν λεγόταν και το πλοίο που μετέφερα το Νεράιδα του Λάτση
στην Γερμανία για να ξαναεπιπλεύεσει.?

----------


## nautikos

Οχι, *ΜARIA* σκετο. Εκεινο δεν ειναι πλοιο RoRo αλλα πλοιο μεταφορας βαρεων αντικειμενων (heavy lift ship).

----------


## JASON12345

Το ξέρω.
Απλώς μου έκανε εντύπωση να έχουν ίδιο όνομα καθώς νόμιζα ότι λεγόταν ΜΑΡΙΑ Γ

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Το Μαρία Τζ του Γιαννάτου, ναυλωμένο στην Sea Star για ταξίδια Κύπρο & Ισραήλ! 
> MARIA G.JPG


Εξακολουθεί να είναι ακόμα ναυλωμένο?

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω ναι...

----------


## cpt. mimis

Θέλω να πω πως με το νέο λουκ είναι ωραιότερο!!

----------


## Apostolos

Ελά ντέ! Με εκείνο το αίσχος βάψιμο που έκανε τα sponsons να φαίνονται τελειώς ήταν πολύ άσχημο

----------


## sea_serenade

Αυτές τις μέρες βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Koper της Σλοβενίας.....

Maria G.jpg

----------


## despo

Μηπως ομως προκειται για άλλο πλοίο, εκτος κι' αν αλλαξε σημαία. Πριν είχε Αγιο Βικέντιο, τωρα σήκωσε Ελληνική ?.

----------


## manolis m.

Oxi...to gnwsto Maria G. einai!

----------


## sea_serenade

Το παπόρο σήμερα βρίσκεται πλαγιοδετημένο στο νέο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. Θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω το πως και το γιατί.....

----------


## esperos

Από  τον  Ιταλικό  τύπο  σήμερα,  το  πλοίο  ναυλώθηκε  στην  Ιταλική  Logitec  Lines  για  3+3  μήνες  και  για  ταξίδια  μεταξύ  των  λιμανιών  Marina  di  Carrara  Ιταλίας  και  Castellon  Ισπανίας.

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC00859.JPG
σημερα το πρωι, εξω απο το λιμανι της πατρας.

----------


## Trakman

Ένα ασχημόπαπο στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας!

----------


## a.molos

Το ΜΑRIA G. σημαιοστολισμένο κατά την έναρξη δρομολογίων του απο την Πάτρα.

maria g roro.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MARIA G στην πατρα

IMG_1598.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Εσύ ΒΕΝ δεν άφησες και κάτι που να μην το φωτογραφίσεις ,από το πέρασμα σου.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ, για όλο το φωτογραφικό υλικό παλιό και νέο που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας..._

----------


## .voyager

Φρεσκάρισμα του πλοίου στην Πάτρα πριν κάποιες μέρες.

IMG_3274.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Pou taksideuei paidia;

(Suggnwmi gia ta grammata, alla mou xalase o upologistis kai sto neo, den exw akomi Ellinikes grammatoseires ...)!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Απ' οτι ξερω ειναι σε μακρα επισκευη στο ΝΜ Δραπετσωνας μέχρι να περάσει η κρίση!

----------


## Appia_1978

Από 5.10 το πλοίο αναλαμβάνει νέα γραμμή:

Olbia - Marina di Carrara

Πηγή http://www.olbiagolfoaranci.it/index...ews&idNews=140

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Μιας κ αναφερθήκατε στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο,περσινη φωτο του στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!Απο οτι θυμάμαι δεν ξανα προσέγγισε:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57767

----------


## Apostolos

Τι γίνετε με το πλοίο??? Το βλέπω στην Olbia, ελπίζω να δουλέψει και να μην έχει την τύχη της μεγάλης αδελφής

----------


## Apostolos

Ας αναφέρουμε ότι το πλοίο τον προηγούμενο μήνα πήγε για scrap  :Sad:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παει και αυτο.Νομιζω οτι ηταν και η τελευταια προσπαθεια του Γιαννατου μαζι με καποιους αλλους στη θαλασσα.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Παει και αυτο.Νομιζω οτι ηταν και η τελευταια προσπαθεια του Γιαννατου μαζι με καποιους αλλους στη θαλασσα.


 ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ.... :Sad:

----------

